# 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

Post setup details and dyno if possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's mine: Blue line is setup listed below.








Setup:
Vortech V9 charger(VF kit)
2.25" (11.5psi) pulley
VF stage 3 idler pulley
C2 #30 inj. Dizzy Chip
DSR 256 Cams
Mildly ported head
New South phenolic spacer
Ported exhaust manifolds
42DD Test Pipe
TT 2.5" w/Borla catback
Autotech 10lb. Flywheel


_Modified by slc92 at 10:47 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (slc92)*









2000 Jetta GLX VR6 VF-Engineering Stage3, GIAC
10.4psi 
FMIC
VF high flow drop in fuel pump, 4bar regulator,
match ported OE exhaust manifolds 
Custom downpipe twin 2" downtubes into 3" collector, 3" 100cell cat full 3" cat-back GHL.
Schimmel short runner intake
Quaife 6speed with 3.94 final. Run done in 4th gear
18' forged BBS and 14.1" brake rotors at time of dyno.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (slc92)*

stock compression
schrick 268's
test pipe
magnaflow cat back
vortech v1 - 2.87" pulley
C2 30# software/injectors
thats it - this spring ill have ported exhaust manifolds/downpipe, lower intake manifold and 2.9 clone, along with an inline walbro pump...once i get that done, ill dyno again and see what the differences are.
two sheets, one with a/f one with boost


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (slc92)*

3.0,BVH,dsr 256 cam's,header,V1,6psi,AMS softwear,runs lean up top,so i don't push it to red line










_Modified by redskins98 at 6:18 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (redskins98)*

Good info guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep em coming.
Redskins 98 get that lean issue fixed and you should be 270-280whp at 7k all day. If you have #30 inj. throw in some c2 software and you should be good to go.
JETTSET
Just looked closely at your dyno. We are making the same power at 5500 rpm ~245whp. You pick up another 61whp by redline vs. my 29whp. That 3in. exhaust and IC are really working for you up there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 3in. exhaust and Meth are def. in my future. Highest V9 dyno I've seen











_Modified by slc92 at 7:24 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Good info guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep em coming.
Redskins 98 get that lean issue fixed and you should be 270-280whp at 7k all day. If you have #30 inj. throw in some c2 software and you should be good to go.
JETTSET
Just looked closely at your dyno. We are making the same power at 5500 rpm ~245whp. You pick up another 61whp by redline vs. my 29whp. That 3in. exhaust and IC are really working for you up there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 3in. exhaust and Meth are def. in my future. Highest V9 dyno I've seen








_Modified by slc92 at 7:24 PM 1-27-2008_

i have the softwear,just not the injector's,i also have the 12psi pulley.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Good info guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep em coming.
Redskins 98 get that lean issue fixed and you should be 270-280whp at 7k all day. If you have #30 inj. throw in some c2 software and you should be good to go.
JETTSET
Just looked closely at your dyno. We are making the same power at 5500 rpm ~245whp. You pick up another 61whp by redline vs. my 29whp. That 3in. exhaust and IC are really working for you up there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 3in. exhaust and Meth are def. in my future. Highest V9 dyno I've seen








_Modified by slc92 at 7:24 PM 1-27-2008_

The combination of large downpipe, 3" collector and the SRI really help the motor breath at high RPM. Definitly a winning combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (JETTSET)*

don't have my dyno handy.
but my last dyno.
cat 266s, HD springs, Flipsidecustoms.com SRI, FMIC, Devils Own basic W/I, c2 30#, 10 lbs of boost, magnaflow 2.25, running MAD lean up top.
289 whp.
currently under complete reconstruction.
bigger exhaust, ported exhaust manis and dp, lw flywheel, rebuild the blower, fix the issue with my W/I and run straight meth, sending my injectors out to be tested and cleaned, adding a bosch inline fuel pump
hopin to easily break 300 with fixing all my issues.


_Modified by vr6freak at 12:38 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (jettamkIII2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettamkIII2.0t* »_i know i was just f_ckin with you. Vr6 r way faster when they have a turbo i wish mine was a vr6 turbo.

Not necessarily. Check my sig and then read up on all the high 13 sec. Kinetic cars. There are plenty. I'm stock compression non-IC. Find me a VRT that can say the same and runs better than a 12.7.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (slc92)*

SLC you ever thought about getting a custom tune for your S/C? The guy who did my BVH/P&P(which works great by the way)YellowSLC custom tuned a friend of his S/C with Techtonics 264/260's I forget what other supporting mods but he made around 310 at the wheels. It's a thought but you seem be doing well.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (VR6DPLMT.)*

custom tune is the way to go, and C2 offers it, but its REALLY expensive. jeffs time and tuning plus dyno rental...over 1k from what i was told. 
always an option though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: 12V VR6 Supercharger Dyno's (-THROTTLE-)*









This was years ago. Z-engineering SC, custom GIAC tune, 256's. TT 2.5 Catback running 6.5psi. This was pre VF basically this is how there relationship started, sent nik my charts he flew up from LA took a ride in my car and began a relationship with GIAC and then scrapped Z and switched to Vortech. If anyone was familiar with Z-eng the software was crap.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Specs: 
94 Corrado OBD1 Coilpack, ECU 258BA. 30# Bosch inj./chip. 4Bar Corrado intank & FPR
C2 Kit with V1 charger & Custom cogged pulleys by DeckmanDubs
Car has PS, AC, etc.
15psi/20 tooth pulley
Autotech 262's 
MK4 HG
Eliminated EGR & disconnected ISV
Inline Bosch 044
custom tuned by Jeff Atwood/C2 @ EPLabs.com
301whp/271tq
1 pull as high as 312whp @7K/15# but 30# ran out of fuel. 

























http://****************.com/smile/star.gif custom tuned by Jeff Atwood/C2 @ EPLabs.com
301whp/271tq http://****************.com/smile/star.gif the highest ever SC vr6 dyno done at EPL by Jeff Atwood. 



_Modified by CorradoMagic at 12:18 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

nice numbers. glad you got everything sorted out. 15psi is awesome, especially on that headgasket. now i def want to dyno again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats


----------



## sslamed (Dec 30, 2006)

anyone have the link to that thread with all the 12v vr6 supercharger install pics?


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

archived post by user Gtimagic shows a complete install.


----------



## sslamed (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks, looks like the pic links are no good though. i was sold a "complete" obd2 sc kit and turns out its obd1 and im missing a ton of stuff on top of that. mainly looking for pics of piping from sc to tb and maf placement.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

thats my old thread (gtimagic) I have an obd 1 car ( but those pipes are actually OBD2, MK3) IIRC I had to bend the DV return pipe to fit in my fender. 
The main difference in the tubing is diameter. OBD1 is larger, so the couplings will also be different going to the TB. The OBD 1 kit usually has a pipe from the main tube for the CC breather or something else, I forget that the OBD2 tube does not. 
What are you missing?
here is my kit w/ OBD2 piping 
thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2932002 
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg








bracket w/ dual idler installed- http://img.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg

Oh, I had to weld in an ISV pipe on the back of the OBD2 tube http://img.photobucket.com/alb...9.jpg

scroll through that post for lots of details/pics


_Modified by CorradoMagic at 10:00 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## sslamed (Dec 30, 2006)

here's the thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3798732
he sent the v1 charger, oil return line that was sliced through, 4 good injectors and 2 damaged, an obd1 ecu, k&n filter and a few couplers. 
missing the charger bracket, oil feed line, serp belt, idler pully, obd2 software. i got over charged $70 on shipping, took 2 weeks and paypal wont do anything for me. when i asked about the kit he said he took it off his car because he sold it and when i asked where are the rest of the parts he said the guy he bought it off of didnt give them to him.

sorry to go off topic but im dying to get this thing on so i can see what my car is capable of and post up a dyno sheet....


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW, THAT SUCKS BIG TIME. 
The charger bracket will be hard to source, if this is a kit w/ single or dual idler that will be next to impossible to source. Oil feed & return lines are no too bad, maybe $50 for braided w/ all fitting by the time your done. Pipes either custom or ??
IIRC user 631Corrado was selling some kit parts. 

Anyhow. Id be really pissed. Doesnt sound like the guy ever ran the kit, couldnt have w/o a bracket. 


_Modified by CorradoMagic at 9:13 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## sslamed (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

started a thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3850023


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

how hard is it to run a FMIC on a v9 charger? im at stg 1 now and i have never ever seen a Front mounted v9


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

just clock the charger, its easy to do...


----------

